# Java und C/C++ (JNI) basierte Anwendungen gemeinsam Debuggen mit Eclipse



## Thomas Darimont (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Auf der eclipsecon 2007 gabs u.a. nen interessanten Vortrag zum Thema:
"Debugging native methods in Java applications"
Dort wurde gezeigt wie man im Java Debugger in den C Code einer nativen Methode springen kann und wieder zurück gelangt und so zwischen Java und / C/C++ Code hin und her wechseln kann 

Dazu gibts ein schickes Beispielvideo unter: (Presentation File)
http://www.eclipsecon.org/2007/index.php?page=sub/&id=4129

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeja (6. Mai 2007)

Zu gemeinsamen Entwicklung in C/C++ mit CDT und Java in Eclipse kann man auch zunächst ein CDT Projekt erstellen, dieses dann ohne Inhalt wieder löschen und im selben Ordner ein Java Projekt erstellen. So sind CDT und Java aktiv und man kann alles gemeinsam bauen lassen. Debuggen hatte ich nicht getestet.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

das Beispiel baut auf einer Kombination aus JDT und CDT auf  Hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier gibts neue Folien:
https://eclipsecon.greenmeetingsystems.com/attachments/download/51


Gruß Tom


----------



## hagbard23 (6. April 2009)

wenn man debug dll  läd und einen breakpoint im c++ code setzt, der über jni aufgerufen wird, muß man den debugger an den prozess hängen. Dann hält er an demm gesetzten breakpoint.


----------

